# got some duckweed



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

anyways got duckweed and some kind of lilypads
will they stay alive in my tank?,i have no fertilizer but my lighting is good


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I have duckweed in one of my water gardens my koi love the stuff. It spreads like crazy. Ive never tried to keep it in an aquarium for an extended period of time.


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

I tried to keep duckweed in a 55gal one summer. Kept getting messed up by the filters. I wouldn't suggest it, unless you have no fish in the tank.
The duckweed disappeared by the end of the summer, it definetly didn't grow. I just had some sunlight and a couple of flourescents.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you provide them a great amount of light and little amount of fertilizer they will grow like crazy!!!!!


----------

